# برنامج SOKKIA Link



## لؤي سوريا (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أبحث عن برنامج SOKKIA Link
هل يوجد أحد يساعدني على إيجاده 
وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## لؤي سوريا (31 يناير 2009)

الفزعة يا شباب


----------



## road 10 (3 فبراير 2009)

انااملك cd للبرنامج ويوف ارفعة لك ان شاء اللة


----------



## لؤي سوريا (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور سلفا على البرنامج أخ road 10
والله يجزيك الخير
بس ان شاء الله ماتطول علينا؟؟


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز سوف اقوم برفعه ان شاء الله المشكله عندي ان النت بطيء
وسوف ارفعه في اقرب وقت باذنه تعالى


----------



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

مرفق sokkia link يتم فك الفولدر الخارجى ويوجد 3 ملفات مضغوطة rar


----------



## road 10 (4 فبراير 2009)

وكذلك يوجد pro link من sokkia يقوم بنفس وظيفة sokkia link


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 فبراير 2009)

*اخي العزيز هذا هوه رابط برنامج سوكيا لنك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*http://www.mediafire.com/file/0fojyt4wwtn/SOKKIA Link v2.0 (E).rar
وشكرا
*


----------



## لؤي سوريا (5 فبراير 2009)

يسلمو ايديك يعقوب ع البرنامج
البرنامج تمام وشغال
والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## abdolkadr (6 فبراير 2009)

برنامج جميل


----------



## ali awad1987 (11 يونيو 2009)

ازاي اعمل للبرنامج register


----------



## alhmadi (14 يونيو 2009)

اوصل جهاز الكمبيوتر بجهاز التوتال استيشن
وافتح برنامج sokkia link
وتابع البرنامج لكى تعمل registration


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abdallahothman (26 مارس 2010)

الملف غير موجود في الاصل وشكرا


----------



## monde30 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن برنامج سوكيا لينك


----------



## هاني حسني2 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ساعدونى فى هذا البرنامج(sokkia link)محتاج الشرح


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء رابط اخر لبرنامج سوكيا لنك
الرجاء الدعاء بظاهر الغيب لامة الاسلام ب الرحمه والمغفره
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jlulzjjjou4


----------



## mostafammy (16 نوفمبر 2011)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخواني الاعزاء رابط اخر لبرنامج سوكيا لنك
> الرجاء الدعاء بظاهر الغيب لامة الاسلام ب الرحمه والمغفره
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jlulzjjjou4



شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي لؤي اذا مافرت تحصل على البرنامج وانت بلشام مر على مراب المحافظة بكفرسوسة مديرية الاشراف قسم الطبوغرافيا وانابعطيك نسخة ان شاء الله


----------



## redaali2011 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

على فكره البرنامج 4 فلدر برنامج sokkia link ,واهم فلدر هو الريجستير هو عندى كامل بس عندى مشكله ما بعرفش ارفع اى برنامج على النت 
ياريت حد يساعدنى فى المو ضوع ده


----------



## Dara Abdulla (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## nasr1 (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على البرنامج وجزاكم الله خير ولكن بعد تسطيب البرنامج لايعمل وتظهر رسالة need upgrade فماهو حل هذه المشكلة


----------

